# Stihl HS 46 C - Will not star easily



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, I have a Stihl HS 46 C hedge trimmer that is a bear to start. New plug, air filter and fuel. Starts right up with a spritz of starting fluid but will not start on its own. It also wants to run wide open when it starts. Any ideas will be most welcomed as my right arm is already 6" longer than my left from pulling this thing. Thank you, Ron


----------

